# Thunderbirds to Hold Open Tryouts



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ALBUQUERQUE, N.M., August 9, 2006- The 2005-06 NBA Development League Champion Albuquerque Thunderbirds will hold annual open tryouts on Saturday and Sunday October 14-15 at the University of New Mexico's Johnson Center.

The Thunderbirds open tryouts is an opportunity for local free agent athletes to showcase their talents for D-League coaches. Every player that attends will be competing for a single spot on the Thunderbirds training camp roster, where they will compete against the returning players and those selected by the team in November's draft to make the final roster.

"The open tryout process gives every serious basketball player an opportunity to pursue their dream of playing in the NBA. Several players have made final rosters and played in front of NBA scouts," said team president Billy Widner. "This also gives them a chance to be evaluated by great coaches so they know what aspects of their game need attention. It's really great to see players get this type of opportunity."

Pre-registration fees for the tryouts are $125 per player, and are due by 5 p.m. on October 13; day of registration fees are $150 per player. Tryouts are limited to the first 150 players to register and registration fees may only be paid in the form of cash or money order. No personal checks will be accepted.

The Wyndham Hotel is the official hotel for the open tryouts. Applicants participating in the open tryouts will be offered a preferred rate at the player's expense. Applicants can call the Wyndham Hotel at 800-227-1117 and mention they are with the Albuquerque Thunderbirds Open Tryout for the group discount.

For registration forms please contact the Thunderbirds front office at (505)-265-DUNK, or online at www.abqtbirds.com.

Thunderbirds 2006-07 season tickets are already on sale and can be purchased at abqtbirds.com or at the Thunderbirds Front Office. For premium or group seating call the Thunderbirds office at (505) 265-DUNK.

The D-League continues to develop talent from across all disciplines for the NBA's 30 teams and the entire NBA umbrella. This season, 19 NBA teams assigned 29 players to D-League affiliates. There were also 18 GATORADE Call-Ups from the D-League to the NBA. Additionally, every referee hired by the NBA since 2002 has worked in the D-League, while coaches, athletic trainers and front office executives are also being developed.

The NBA D-League is composed of the Albuquerque Thunderbirds (N.M.), Anaheim Arsenal (Calif.), Arkansas RimRockers (Little Rock), Austin Toros (Texas), Bakersfield Jam (Calif.), Colorado 14ers (Broomfield), Dakota Wizards (Bismarck, N.D.), Fort Worth Flyers (Texas), Idaho Stampede (Boise), Los Angeles D-Fenders, Sioux Falls Skyforce (S.D.) and Tulsa 66ers (Okla.).

Designed to help grow the sport of basketball both domestically and internationally, the league also offers fun, family entertainment at affordable prices. For additional information on the NBA Development League, visit NBADLEAGUE.com.

For additional information about the Albuquerque Thunderbirds call (505) 265-DUNK or log on to www.abqtbirds.com.


----------

